# need help with diy aero cloner



## 707NewGenGrower (Apr 9, 2011)

so im going to build a aero cloner, i want to have 40 sites
what size tote should i use and how many GPH should pump be pushing 
good tips to prevent leaks?
thanks!


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 9, 2011)

After having great success with a Botanicare Cloning Machine, which is an aeroponic rooting system, I plan on building my own "New and Improved" version of it.

It was crowded in it when I had to let my clones stay in it for longer than expected, so this time, I'm allowing a 4" x 4" area for each clone. You want 40, so 4 rows of 10 would fit in a pair of deep plastic coolers. The kind for putting cold drinks on ice.

I plan on using the 2" net-pots and hydroton, just like in the Botanicare unit.

The pump size is pretty small a 200 gph pump should work easily. The spray heads are much more important.

I'm going to use 180 degree heads along the outside, facing in. The inside rows will have 360 degree heads.

The PVC will be plumbed to be its own support, with two outside rows and two inside rows. That puts spray heads between each row of 10 net pots.

Making it really, really water tight on top is very important. The Botanicare unit leaked some and algae grew anywhere the rooting hormone/nutrient solution touched and was exposed to light.

I hope this helps you. Good luck! How about posting some pics of it when you've built it!


----------



## feelfree (Apr 9, 2011)

ive been looking for spray nozzle sizes? any tips? think im gonna do this over using bubble stones..


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 9, 2011)

feelfree said:
			
		

> ive been looking for spray nozzle sizes? any tips? think im gonna do this over using bubble stones..


 
Because of the wide variations in aeroponic spray heads, you'll need to search them and buy what you decide on.

Here are several factors to help you search:

1. High Pressure heads need a high pressure pump. I bought one. $150 for the pump. It can only run for a maximum of 4 minutes and then has to have a minimum of 1 minute off too cool. This type of pump is called a "Fogging" pump and is used with "Fogging" spray heads. This is considered among professional aeroponic growers as the best way to use aeroponics. The "fog" reduces the size of each microscopic water droplet to a point that it can be used most effectively by the roots. The coverage is also MUCH better.

2. Low pressure heads can run on a 200-400 gph pump. Less costly and they will clog if you don't filter your reservoir water very, very well. I use a double filter on mine. A sponge filter covered with a "sock" filter.

3. There are many types of heads. Plastic, Brass, Plastic/Brass, etc, etc, etc.....

4. The best spray heads as far as performance goes are the brass ones with Teflon coatings. They don't clog as easily.

5. Know that you'll have to check your spray heads for clogs DAILY! I check mine each 12 hours and clear any clogs. 

6. Head placement is very important. You MUST put one between every single plant. If you don't, you won't get even root growth and one clog kills a plant or two.

7. Clogging is the #1 point of failure with aeroponic systems.

8. Did I mention that clogging is the most common problem in aeroponic systems?

9. The Teflon heads cost more, but will help eliminate clogging. I forgot; did I mention clogging is something every aeroponic user says is the number one problem?

Well, I think you get the point. Buy the best heads, use one between every single plant and check them frequently.

Google searches:

1. Aeroponic spray heads

2. Teflon aeroponic nozzles

3. Brass Teflon aeroponic spray heads

That oughta keep ya outta mischief! 



.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 9, 2011)

Hey Stoney do the heads ever clog?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 9, 2011)

I went to bubble cloners after having spray head clogging problems.


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 9, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Hey Stoney do the heads ever clog?


 
Dang man, I think I forgot to mention that! :doh:


----------



## EDGY (Apr 10, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I went to bubble cloners after having spray head clogging problems.


 
Same here.. 
Although it _really_ only clogged 3 times. But then, once you can't trust the thing you have to CONSTANTLY check it, right? 
So I added air stones to the system as insurance. 
The next time the heads clogged I just took the water pump and attachments out and left the air stones. The clones didn't seem to notice.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Apr 23, 2011)

yup edgy's got it w/ adding the bubblers. its good insurance.


----------



## Herm (Apr 23, 2011)

Mine has never clogged in the 3 years I have been using it almost constantly


----------

